# Showering after sex... How long?



## manduh726

How long do you wait to shower after sex when your trying to conceive? I like to :sex: at night right before bed so I can go to sleep and shower in the morning. I figure 8 hours is long enough for the little guys. 

How about you?


----------



## PrincessTaz

I always try to dtd at bed time so I don't have to get back up and them little guys have a better chance of getting to that eggie, then I just shower in the morning. I work shifts though so if it is going to be impossible to BD before bed I try and do it when I can at least stay layed down for 1hr and then shower.


----------



## pinkerbelle

I always try to BD at night time so I can stay laying down and fall asleep, I then shower in the morning, DH usually showers after BD so whilst he is in the shower I prop my bum up with a pillow or keep my legs up for as long as I can until he comes back after his shower. I then just fall asleep.


----------



## princess444

i tend to shower in the morning, i sit in bed for half an hour after bd


----------



## lw0619

this is kind of a different question, but this thread made me start thinking. we always BD at night before sleep. I usually get up right when were finished and clean up...not in the shower. i just use the restroom and wipe. it sounds like i shouldnt be doing that, but i guess i figured what little comes out right away is not near the amount that was actually inside me after DH finishes...hmmm should i lay there for awhile before going to clean up?? how long??


----------



## AC1987

It changes with me.. if its in the morning then I wait half an hour to an hour.. and at night I wait about 15 mins before cleaning myself.


----------



## LankyDoodle

lw0619 said:


> this is kind of a different question, but this thread made me start thinking. we always BD at night before sleep. I usually get up right when were finished and clean up...not in the shower. i just use the restroom and wipe. it sounds like i shouldnt be doing that, but i guess i figured what little comes out right away is not near the amount that was actually inside me after DH finishes...hmmm should i lay there for awhile before going to clean up?? how long??

You need to stay lying down for at least a short while because the sperm takes time to cross the cervix; it doesn't just shoot right out of your other half and right up to your fallopian tubes. That's in part why ttc is so so difficult - the sperm have a LOOOOONNNNG journey and if you scaled sperm up to human size, it would take us days to do the journey they have to do! So just lay yourself down for a bit or clean up in the morning.x


----------



## lw0619

really glad i opened this thread!! lankydoodle, i wouldve never looked at it this way. i will definitely start lying down a bit longer!! thanks!! :flower:


----------



## ImSoTired

I try to lay down as long as possible but it feels so...well, wet and leaky? sry tmi. Is that ok to just leave it all night?


----------



## Morgan85

I think you're fine to take a shower pretty much right after...whatever is up there from BDing is on it's way to where it needs to be. Gravity doesn't really affect the little swimmers! :) I would give it 5-10 mins before getting up though. Also, it's a good idea to at least get up and use the bathroom since it will reduce your chances of getting an UTI (they are no fun at all!). Good luck!


----------



## manduh726

I always get up and at least wipe and pee. They say peeing after helps prevent UTI.


----------



## cochy115

manduh726 said:


> How long do you wait to shower after sex when your trying to conceive? I like to :sex: at night right before bed so I can go to sleep and shower in the morning. I figure 8 hours is long enough for the little guys.
> 
> How about you?

I take a shower 5 minutes later. I can't stand the icky stuff down there! This month, I'll probably stay in bed for 10 mins with my legs propped up. I get infections like crazy if I leave it there (even if I pee before and after). I don't clean inside at all obviously. I then fall asleep with a pad on to absorb it. TMI, but I just hate that sticky feeling in the morning too. lol


----------



## ImSoTired

Thats what I thought. I am also prone to UTIs and I found that if I don't clean up before bed I'm a little irritated and itchy down there the next day. It goes away after I shower and air out a little. But I have been trying to lay still on my back for about a half hour.


----------



## staciababy

I make sure to pee before we dtd and then I stay lying down for at least 30mins (usually longer) with a small pillow under my hips to tilt things back. After that, I put in a softcup just to be sure. Don't want anything going to waste.


----------



## rdy4number2

:blush: I have my husband bring me a warm wash cloth to clean up with. I never asked him too. He just always has and I can't argue!! So now I always mention it if he forgets. If I really have to pee though I wait like 20 and go pee and clean up. I would say it's fine just to wipe the excess off so you are nice and dry.


----------



## sugarpi24

i just recently started to use softcups...it makes it less messy. i think it should be okay to shower after if you use softcups...it keeps the spermies up there longer closer to your cervix...


----------



## LankyDoodle

https://www.tommys.org/page.aspx?pid=613

Check out the bit about positions.

The semen (which is what flows back out when you stand up straight after sex), is the sperm's vehicle until it crosses the cervix. It varies how long it takes sperm to reach the cervix and cross it - your cervix may be hard or soft, high or low and the conditions around the cervix may be less favourable on one day than another. SOME sperm of excellent quality and motility can reach the cervix within minutes of ejaculation and will then cross it. 

It only takes one sperm to fertilise the egg, but it could be one that leaked out when you got up straight after, so if you're taking a while to get pregnant it might not be a bad idea to try it - it might not work, but it might help! Not saying to lie there all night, but at least try and wait 15 or so minutes!


----------



## littlesteph

I tend to do the BD in the evenings, fall a sleep then shower in the morning. If we BD during the day i lie there for about 20 to 30 min then clean myself up and shower in the evening.


----------

